# C2 = GOD



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

With so much negativity around here lately about C2 I just wanted to throw a shout-out to my homies up at C2. Keep up the good work boys!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: C2 = GOD (VR6OOM)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Death Trap (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: C2 = GOD (wolfy19)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ACschnitzer23 (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: C2 = GOD (Death Trap)*
















merry christmas c2 guys


----------



## seL (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: C2 = GOD (ACschnitzer23)*

Great success!


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: C2 = GOD (seL)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Software works flawlessly


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: C2 = GOD (magics5rip)*

there will always be a few people that dont like any company.
but when more people LIKE the company, that's what matters.
C2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: C2 = GOD (jhayesvw)*

im not running C2 just yet but i've heard nothing but good things about them! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dr. Shakalu (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: C2 = GOD (VR6OOM)*

C2 _will_ be god when they over 42# (and bigger) injector setups for owners of *real* volkswagens.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: C2 = GOD (Dr. Shakalu)*

C2...yea i guess so..hahah
*nothing but the best.*


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

wait i never knew there was a problem.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
who's stirrin up ****.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_wait i never knew there was a problem.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
who's stirrin up ****.









http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3502777
Dude said "C2 = EIP http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif "


----------



## bikerbill2021 (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

ive got C2's back until the end
ill never run anything else but them on my car


----------



## HotredVR (May 13, 2002)

*Re: (bikerbill2021)*

c2 is nothing but the best IMO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GermaniuM (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: C2 = GOD (VR6OOM)*

This looks like a big C2 circle jerk.


----------



## BlueMk3VR6 (Aug 7, 2001)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: C2 = GOD (BlueMk3VR6)*

that guy is a joke.....


----------



## Yetti 1.8t (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: C2 = GOD (nothing-leaves-stock)*

runnin c2's 36 program and lovin it. nothing but the best


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: C2 = GOD (Yetti 1.8t)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Car has been running solid since i have upgraded software in May of 07.. Big props to Jeff Attwood!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: C2 = GOD (Vdubsolo)*


----------



## Stephen McTowlie (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: C2 = GOD (nothing-leaves-stock)*

C2...
Walks on water as far as I'm concerned...
And I hate everyone..
So that's saying somthing














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: C2 = GOD (Stephen McTowlie)*

My car's not running yet but it should be in a week or two. Just sent my ecu off to Jeff a couple days ago. Also using C2's fueling kit to go with my build and the software. So as i can't say anything about there products as of yet. I do know they help out as much as they can.
They are hard to get a hold of on the phone, but they have always answered any questions i had via PM's on here and were always nice. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to C2.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: C2 = GOD (Sosl0w)*

6 obd1 and 2 aba tubro cars
2 mk4 VR6 turbo cars
2 mk3 vr6 turbos cars
3 corrado dizzy turbo cars
all C2- all still going, all started up and ran great. custom setups or kenitics kits with C2 fueling.....


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: C2 = GOD (nothing-leaves-stock)*

I use c2 on a custom setup with an MHI turbo charger. Not one problem, ever. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: C2 = GOD (magics5rip)*

New #42 chip on my vr-t.
Daily driven rain sleet and snow, starts each morning like it's NA. Ive been driving it for 5-8k miles, old owner drove it with the #30 chip for 20k miles
<3 C2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: C2 = GOD (IwannaGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IwannaGTI* »_New #42 chip on my vr-t.
Daily driven rain sleet and snow, starts each morning like it's NA. Ive been driving it for 5-8k miles, old owner drove it with the #30 chip for 20k miles
<3 C2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

C2 FTW








Nothing but good things to say about them...3 years and counting


----------



## Funken_Groovin (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: C2 = GOD (D!rtyD!ck)*

c2 is god, but not when youve had to wait close to a month so far to get it..... Im just hoping its worth the wait when i get it (if it ever shows up, lol)


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: C2 = GOD (Funken_Groovin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Funken_Groovin* »_c2 is god, but not when youve had to wait close to a month so far to get it..... Im just hoping its worth the wait when i get it (if it ever shows up, lol)









Trust me.. its worth the wait..


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: C2 = GOD (Vdubsolo)*

I've run everything in my VW's from TT, GIAC, Neuspeed, Unitronic, and Revo. I can tell you with a straight face, the last 2 chips I bought and the next 1,000 I buy will be C2


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: C2 = GOD (Vdubsolo)*

C2 is worth its weight in gold, bump for Chris and Jeff


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: C2 = GOD (KubotaPowered)*

C2 sucks. 
I mean who really wants plug n' play software that makes 400+ whp on pump fuel with stock driveability. 
Happy holidays Jeff, Jacob and Chris. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## 91gl (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: C2 = GOD (nothing-leaves-stock)*

c2 went in my turbo 2.0 and will go in my BIG turbo vr. keep up the good work guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nino (Apr 6, 2001)

*Re: C2 = GOD (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Car has been running solid since i have upgraded software in May of 07.. Big props to Jeff Attwood!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Car made 425 hp with 21lbs of boost


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: C2 = GOD (nino)*

C2'd on my .:R and loving every second of it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: C2 = GOD (D!rtyD!ck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D!rtyD!ck* »_

Looks like a classic case of testical swinging. 

You sir are a wicked Hard Core Tool


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: C2 = GOD (Salsa GTI)*

agree


----------



## IcyHotStunna (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: C2 = GOD (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_agree


I agree that you're an awful fabricator and produce some of the sh*ttiest cars Ive seen to date. Id be ashamed to put my name on anything if it came out like your jobs.


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: C2 = GOD (IcyHotStunna)*


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: C2 = GOD (King)*

In after the lock:

But since I missed this thread I'm throwing my $.02 in, since it's locked and people will be able to find it later.
I've been using C2 since Jeff did a custom tune on my VF Supercharged MK3 back in 2003. 
Supercharged VR on 24#, 32#, 36# injectors.
Turbo'd VR on 24# 32#, 36#, and 42# injectors.
And soon a custom tune on the new '08 Passat VR6. 
Each one is perfect...
For the record.


----------

